# Comp Lyfe Styled RDA(Clone) form Vape King



## Vura (5/12/16)

3 Post RDA - BATTLE TOP CAP W/ DRIP TIP FOR AV TORPEDO COMBO RDA ATOMIZER - BRASS + BLACK + BLUE, BRASS + ACRYLIC, 24MM DIAMETER





http://www.vapeking.co.za/comp-lyfe-styled-rda-vape-king.html

Looking to get this RDA, can someone please give they thoughts on this if you have purchased this clone, alsoexplain the brass cap, is there a difference when vaping, does it need to be polished, what are the Pro's & Con's of Brass.


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

I don't have one but am interested in why you chose this one instead of the other clones at VK? From what I've read, the original of this RDA wasn't as highly rated as other VK clones like the Recoil or Goon. It also seems quite limited in options: 3 post deck (I prefer the Velocity, Goon or TM decks), non-adjustable side airflow, and shallow juice well. I like the big flat-head screws instead of hex or Philips. But I'd always rather get a dripper with adjustable airflow and an easier deck where you can centre the coils. What is the main selling point of this dripper iyo, the brass finish?


----------



## Vura (5/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I don't have one but am interested in why you chose this one instead of the other clones at VK? From what I've read, the original of this RDA wasn't as highly rated as other VK clones like the Recoil or Goon. It also seems quite limited in options: 3 post deck (I prefer the Velocity, Goon or TM decks), non-adjustable side airflow, and shallow juice well. I like the big flat-head screws instead of hex or Philips. But I'd always rather get a dripper with adjustable airflow and an easier deck where you can centre the coils. What is the main selling point of this dripper iyo, the brass finish?


I already have the recoil clone, saw a few reviews on YouTube and quite impressed all say flavour is awesome and air flow. I'm not sure about the brass cap, does it make any difference as compared to the SS that is normally used.


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

OK, thanks. I can't imagine that brass makes any difference other than the look.


----------



## Vura (6/12/16)

RichJB said:


> OK, thanks. I can't imagine that brass makes any difference other than the look.


after asking around some are saying that you get a brassy taste, same with the Goon brass cap so will be staying away from all brass caps


----------

